# Denver - Where to live for good areas to ride.



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be relocating to the Denver area and was hoping to get some ideas of places to live with access to great ROAD riding. I'll be working in the Greenwood Village area. I' am a single fella, will be renting to start off, don't really want to spend more than $900 but also want to live in a decent area. Was looking at the Littleton, Englewood, Centennial area - but I' am open to all suggestions. Thanks for your time


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Staying with the general area you mention, I would include LoneTree and Highlands Ranch.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed. If you will be working out south in Greenwood Village, you can't go wrong with any of those locations. Very easy access to both reservoirs (Cherry Creek and Chatfield) as well as Deer Creek and Morrison areas. Bike paths also abound. Good riding and welcome to Colorado -- cycling heaven!


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

go as far west as you are prepared to commute


----------



## rcharb (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with the above post. There is great riding everywhere in Denver Metro area. Get a bike map from a LBS or Denver Bicycle Touring Club.

Greenwood Village apts might be out of your price range. I'd would try to stay to the south of Hampden Ave and along the I25 corridor or Santa Fe corridor, there is light rail that runs down these corridors in case you like to go downtown for Broncos,Rockies, Nugget games or night life.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Your choice depends on whether you have a car, how far you want to commute to work, and if you plan on commuting by bicycle. The west end of the metro area is the best place to live if you want to peddle your bike away from the apartment and be close to climbing routes. However, commuting from the far west side to Greenwood Village on public transportation would be pretty time-consuming and driving from there may take upwards of 45 minutes to an hour each way depending on where you lived. 

Highlands Ranch, Englewood, the east side of Littleton, southeast Denver, or the north end of Parker would make for a short commute and more time to ride when you got home. 

Welcome to Colorado!

Chris


----------

